# Board for moguls, tight trees, and groomers Rossignol XV??



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Been riding a 2012-13 jones flagship 163wide last two days, perfect board in its element and deep pow but not for tight trees, severe chop and its ok on moguls.
Also own a 159 wide smokin super park that i didnt bring to colorado with me but I put too much speed down for that board i find.

Wondering if the Rossi XV would be a better bet?


Size 13 foot
Expert rider 
20+ years riding 
Board will be for moguls, trees and groomers


I have been pondering on going back to a traditional camber board.



Any thoughts are appreciated!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

A super stiff cambered board with stiff nose for moguls and trees? Are you planning to mow down every tree and mogul you meet instead of riding around them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> A super stiff cambered board with stiff nose for moguls and trees? Are you planning to mow down every tree and mogul you meet instead of riding around them?


I've heard the exact opposite of the XV inside moguls and trees.

Just rode the flagship in the trees and moguls last two days and made due.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think the XV is going to ride that much different than the flagship in moguls and trees. 

What year is your flagship? I'm a little surprised (owning a flagship myself) that you are having trouble with it in those situations. 

Without watching you ride I'm going to go out on a limb here and say technique, fitness, and/or line choice is your enemy here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

binarypie said:


> I don't think the XV is going to ride that much different than the flagship in moguls and trees.
> 
> What year is your flagship? I'm a little surprised (owning a flagship myself) that you are having trouble with it in those situations.
> 
> Without watching you ride I'm going to go out on a limb here and say technique, fitness, and/or line choice is your enemy here.


The glade run was in a spot where a toe side turn was almost obsolete and i had to straight line it, I guess something a little more agile would be a better way of putting it. Something extremely responsive with to tap the breaks on in very tight trenches out glades. The flagship is very "boaty" per say.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite of the XV inside moguls and trees.
> 
> Just rode the flagship in the trees and moguls last two days and made due.


It's not about "hearing" something from someone, it's about common sense. A very stiff cambered board is good for stability at speed on a wide open trail, it's good for carving where you take your time to lay into your turn, push that camber out, let it bite into the snow and carry you through your carve. But bring in into a moguled field with closely but randomly positioned objects you need to move around and it'll have all the maneuverability of a 2x4. You have to be able to bend the board, unless of course you just want to skip over the mogul tops all the way down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Btw "trouble" isn't the proper word to use since i can ride mostly anything well. "Less enjoy full" would be a better description. In glades in general it was fine but def not in very tight spots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> It's not about "hearing" something from someone, it's about common sense. A very stiff cambered board is good for stability at speed on a wide open trail, it's good for carving where you take your time to lay into your turn, push that camber out, let it bite into the snow and carry you through your carve. But bring in into a moguled field with closely but randomly positioned objects you need to move around and it'll have all the maneuverability of a 2x4. You have to be able to bend the board, unless of course you just want to skip over the mogul tops all the way down.



I've ridden since 1990, traditional camber i have put through everything but i have only ventured out to the new tech in the last 2 seasons which one i couldn't ride cause of my knee. I have only experienced the smokin super park and now the flagship. All these specific style terrain boards or tech makes me confused at times and looking for a technique style board per say. The flagship rides rough in seems in less than perfect conditions, do i still kill itin every facet, yes because of my riding skill, but I'd do just as good with a full old school camber board.


So why my question about boards, tech and specific terrain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Let me clarify, groomers no issue, moguls no issue, VERY tight trenched out glades a little issue maybe do to me upsizing to a 163 wide when I was riding a 159 super park


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Let me clarify, groomers no issue, moguls no issue, VERY tight trenched out glades a little issue maybe do to me upsizing to a 163 wide when I was riding a 159 super park


If you are using a 159 and have sized up to a 163 this very well could be the cause of your issues. 

I'm wondering if the loss of effective edge between the SP and Flag has caught you off guard and you are simply not compensating for it. 

The SP is going to initiate turns a lot easier than the flagship and so you'll need to be more aggressive to get the most out of it in the situation you are describing. For the same reason you'll need to have more commitment on line choice. 

If you are in a section where you are basically in a bobsled type track then what you are probably doing is initiating your turn too late and thus it feels boaty. 

Before you run off and buy a new board see if you can do a few laps on the same line with both of your current boards. Try to remember where you initiated your turns one each. Because the boards are different they should be in slightly different places.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, I've been riding since 85 and I have a Flagship and a Super Park (well, my daughter has SuperPark but naturally I had a go at it too). I've also owned a couple of Rossi boards in the past few years, one of them Amptek and one Magtek. I'm also kind of a mogul and tight tree junkie. For that terrain I find very soft short CRC boards are best. NS Infinity is my go-to deck (I'm a woman) and that's a board you can pretty much tie around your finger. 

I think what you're saying is that given advanced skills you can ride any board anywhere which generally would be true. Any snowboard would get you down the mountain, sure. You can ride any board in moguls and glades with some degree of success. But why make it harder than it should be?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

binarypie said:


> If you are using a 159 and have sized up to a 163 this very well could be the cause of your issues.
> 
> I'm wondering if the loss of effective edge between the SP and Flag has caught you off guard and you are simply not compensating for it.
> 
> ...


Im very simple minded with the equipment, originally bought this flagship for the BC backcountry, powder and big lines. 

The flagship has less edge then the superpaek because the flag is mainly a powder board? I notice the nose floats and will shake at high speed but i don't feel that noise vibration in my feet. I mean I love the flagship dont get me wrong, itjustwants to run and it does, past everyone. Especially after i did a solid hot wax job with cold wax and did a ton of brushing.

Now that I think about it the. Super park was retarted ly easy to initialize turns but doesn't handle the big lines and big speed. Ijjstdidnt bring it with me to colorado where I am now. 

Honestly i think im looking for a reason to buy something i may actually dont need. Lol. I mean if i could find a board like the superpaek that can handle the bigger lines and big speeds better then that would be great. This flagship will get love over the years to come though.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> OK, I've been riding since 85 and I have a Flagship and a Super Park (well, my daughter has SuperPark but naturally I had a go at it too). I've also owned a couple of Rossi boards in the past few years, one of them Amptek and one Magtek. I'm also kind of a mogul and tight tree junkie. For that terrain I find very soft short CRC boards are best. NS Infinity is my go-to deck (I'm a woman) and that's a board you can pretty much tie around your finger.
> 
> I think what you're saying is that given advanced skills you can ride any board anywhere which generally would be true. Any snowboard would get you down the mountain, sure. You can ride any board in moguls and glades with some degree of success. But why make it harder than it should be?


What I'm saying is I don't think you need another board. Especially not something like the XV which is a very similar board to the flagship. 

Now I agree if you want get something make life easier then go for it. You don't need it, but why not if it'll make your day more fun. Since fun is what it is all about. 

I've been riding a lot of the Jones lineup lately so I'd suggest you take a look at the Aviator Wide if you want something directional but softer and easier to initiate turns.

**EDIT**

Just realized this isn't OP but still applies I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> OK, I've been riding since 85 and I have a Flagship and a Super Park (well, my daughter has SuperPark but naturally I had a go at it too). I've also owned a couple of Rossi boards in the past few years, one of them Amptek and one Magtek. I'm also kind of a mogul and tight tree junkie. For that terrain I find very soft short CRC boards are best. NS Infinity is my go-to deck (I'm a woman) and that's a board you can pretty much tie around your finger.
> 
> I think what you're saying is that given advanced skills you can ride any board anywhere which generally would be true. Any snowboard would get you down the mountain, sure. You can ride any board in moguls and glades with some degree of success. But why make it harder than it should be?


I guess I was hoping without having to downsize and go with a limp noodle board with the new tech if there was something out there. I guess the question was to be educated on some of the possible tech choices. I have also read all about the different cambers and still don't get most of it. I guess next time i just bring the superpaek with me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

binarypie said:


> What I'm saying is I don't think you need another board. Especially not something like the XV which is a very similar board to the flagship.
> 
> Now I agree if you want get something make life easier then go for it. You don't need it, but why not if it'll make your day more fun. Since fun is what it is all about.
> 
> I've been riding a lot of the Jones lineup lately so I'd suggest you take a look at the Aviator Wide if you want something directional but softer and easier to initiate turns.



We never really need more but sometimes just want a new toy lol. "It's like Christmas in July" when u get a new snowboard lol.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm... you started with wanting to find a deck for moguls and trees and then said you want something for bigger lines and speeds? Either I'm totally confused or you're not sure what you want. :dunno:

Kinda hard to give advice to someone who doesn't want to try new tech, but ok... My opinion is that softer board is better for tight obstacle course, stiffer board is better for speed and stability. But I guess that would be kind of self-explanatory?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Hmmm... you started with wanting to find a deck for moguls and trees and then said you want something for bigger lines and speeds? Either I'm totally confused or you're not sure what you want. :dunno:
> 
> Kinda hard to give advice to someone who doesn't want to try new tech, but ok... My opinion is that softer board is better for tight obstacle course, stiffer board is better for speed and stability. But I guess that would be kind of self-explanatory?


Ummmmm, maybe read over what I wrote. I ORIGINALLY bought the flagship for big lines and speed. 

If i can find a board like the super park that can handle the speed and big lines at the same time the that would be great. I ride dynamically but with great speed, its easier to do so when ur 6'4 and 225lbs. So i naturally ride much faster then others. Yes my goal was a tree and mogul board but that doesn't mean i will do so slowly and not push the limits of certain boards like the superpark.


U come off very negative, argumentative and sometimes condescending at times FYI. I understand your goal may be to help but you haven't even made one suggestion into a particular board.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> We never really need more but sometimes just want a new toy lol. "It's like Christmas in July" when u get a new snowboard lol.


I have 2 solids 1 split and contemplating another split. 

I love riding new boards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

binarypie said:


> I have 2 solids 1 split and contemplating another split.
> 
> I love riding new boards.



Lol, im basically the same boat. Have two but want one inbetween i guess.

I may demo some if i get a chance i think. I do love this flagship though its a beast and a workhorse. Wish I brought my other board with me because there isn't a whole lot of powder here, caught two runs this morning on fresh opened terrain. The flagship floated effortlessly.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> Ummmmm, maybe read over what I wrote. I ORIGINALLY bought the flagship for big lines and speed.
> 
> If i can find a board like the super park that can handle the speed and big lines at the same time the that would be great. I ride dynamically but with great speed, its easier to do so when ur 6'4 and 225lbs. So i naturally ride much faster then others. Yes my goal was a tree and mogul board but that doesn't mean i will do so slowly and not push the limits of certain boards like the superpark.
> 
> ...


Argumentative? Seriously? 

I expressed my opinion based on my own experience riding terrain you were inquiring about. Basically I pointed out that you're picking the stiffest possible camber board for the job best suited for softer crc. You feel that is a bad advice - fine. But then you say you've only been riding cambers for however many years. Alright... Then you say you want a board for big lines (in moguls???) Yeah, I got it that you have a FS but "moguls/tight trees" and "big lines/speed" are mutually exclusive riding styles for me. So I'm still confused but ok, let's say I'm dense. 

If we're still talking about a terrain with tight closely positioned obstacles I'd say go with a moderately soft CRC. I'm sure you with your 20+ years of experience can find one. Since I'm a woman I usually refrain from advice on specific board choices for men and leave them to well... other men, and I'm sure many will pitch in with specific suggestions. My comment to you was on a general direction (again, based on my personal experience). 

If that sounded negative, argumentative or condescending to you then you're free to disregard my posts entirely.


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

XV is THE freeride board for moguls and trees, super nimble due to its softer tail, sidecut and magnetraction. Then when needed is super stable and great for big lines and ultrasound speed. on top of that real fun on icy chop. The only condition I would prefer a different plank is on soft snow groomers due to the 7M, but who needs a freeride board for that?
I loved it so much I bought the split version as well (initially was considering the Jones solution...).
Only drawback is the ptex is kinda softer than its peers and gets nicked easier.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> Been riding a 2012-13 jones flagship 163wide last two days, perfect board in its element and deep pow but not for tight trees, severe chop and its ok on moguls.
> Also own a 159 wide smokin super park that i didnt bring to colorado with me but I put too much speed down for that board i find.
> 
> Wondering if the Rossi XV would be a better bet?
> ...


My stiff camber boards (burton T6, and my old board I retired...) is horrible in the moguls...great edge grip on the groomers though.

my Burton Sherlock Flying V (iirc, camber-rocker-camber) is a lot more forgiving in the moguls, not to mention, I did go a size smaller for extra manueverability.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Panduri said:


> XV is THE freeride board for moguls and trees, super nimble due to its softer tail, sidecut and magnetraction. Then when needed is super stable and great for big lines and ultrasound speed. on top of that real fun on icy chop. The only condition I would prefer a different plank is on soft snow groomers due to the 7M, but who needs a freeride board for that?
> I loved it so much I bought the split version as well (initially was considering the Jones solution...).
> Only drawback is the ptex is kinda softer than its peers and gets nicked easier.


That softer ptex is the only thing that scared me away from the XV. I only ride a week or two a season but I need something that's going to last me 4-5 years. The hovercraft is my alternative, but I do hope Rossi improves the ptex in the 2016 version of the XV.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I know what you mean, kind of have the same story with the Flag. Love it in big open BC and to bomb groomers, but moguls? Well, doable butfor sure no joy. It's just not it's purpose. Got a shorter softer slashy board for the afternoon moguled groomers (it's a women's board so no help for you) and with this one, it's just fun. 
Now the hub has a NS Raptor he absolutely loves for moguls. You may want to look at that one. I've read comments which call it aggressive - yes, it's responsive and you can ride it fast and it carves well - but compared to a Flag it's a nice forgiving soft-ish board which swallows uneven terrain nicely and bends easily around moguls, so its perfectly suitable to slay some ugly afternoon groomers and have fun doing it. (I've tried it as well, it's fun, easy going )


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> My stiff camber boards (burton T6, ... is horrible in the moguls.......


Glad to know I am not the only one who feels this way!! I used to think it was me until I tried CRC in the bumps.



neni said:


> ..hub has a NS Raptor he absolutely loves for moguls. ...


Neni, I also have that board and like it in the bumps better than my T6. However, the length of the board might be a bit long for me for that specific purpose. I might not weigh enough to be able to flex it (155-160 on a 164 CM) in the bumps as much as I should-even though I love it in all other conditions. I am curious how much you hubby weighs and what length he rides where he feels that board is not stiff.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> I am curious how much you hubby weighs and what length he rides where he feels that board is not stiff.


He's 190lb on a 164, from '12 IIRC. He really just takes it out if it's moguled and he wants his "soft board", otherwise he much prefers "the tank" (Carb. Flag, same size). So maybe it's tge extra lbs or a matter of what you have in the quiver  but he actually says that these two are a great complementation.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> He's 190lb on a 164, from '12 IIRC. He really just takes it out if it's moguled and he wants his "soft board", otherwise he much prefers "the tank" (Carb. Flag, same size). So maybe it's tge extra lbs or a matter of what you have in the quiver  but he actually says that these two are a great complementation.


Cool, thanks.

Thank makes sense. I am 30 pounds less, so obviously that board doesn't bend anywhere near as much for me. I still love it though. One reason I don't ride moguls much is it breaks down the stiffness in my boots, which then negatively affects how they perform in other conditions, such as carving or steeps. 

I think that I could do more bumps if I used my softer boots and a shorter board. I don't want to buy a bunch of boards, though and moguls also are hard on the knees..

Sounds like it good I don't have a carbon in that same length as it would be even stiffer.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

deagol said:


> Glad to know I am not the only one who feels this way!! I used to think it was me until I tried CRC in the bumps.
> .


the other board was a 2008 Forum Seeker... that was stiffer than the T6


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like you would love the burton flight attendant. Camber, set back, centered on the EE, and very responsive. Playful in the pow and carves great on the groomers. It's great it tight spots and flies in open areas. It's the middle of the road yo. 

My pow stick is a sick stick(flat to rocker) all mountain is a proto(crc) and I also have a big mountain camber burton juice wagon. Splitboard is Rossi krypto (rcr). So yeah, the FA fits the bill perfectly. I take it to the hill everyday with another board depending on conditions.

XV IMO is a big mountain charger, and doesn't sound like what your trying to describe. But that's just me.



tanscrazydaisy said:


> the other board was a 2008 Forum Seeker... that was stiffer than the T6


Seeker was an insane board but holy hell it was a stiff mother fucker.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Seeker was an insane board but holy hell it was a stiff mother fucker.


what made it even better was that I got it off of whiskeymilitia for practically 50% off. Had even older Burton Cartel Ltd that matched the board topsheet graphics...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> what made it even better was that I got it off of whiskeymilitia for practically 50% off. Had even older Burton Cartel Ltd that matched the board topsheet graphics...


That's funny I got the same thing. Also got a lib trs before banana off whiskey also. The good days on that site


----------

